# Cloned



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Very cool! How do you superimpose just the rider multiple times in each shot?


----------



## edwinhaighton (Feb 26, 2013)

Tnx! That is done with a difference matte, place a freeze frame under it and set it to extract moving parts


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah that's pretty sick.


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

Super nice dude!! what camera?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That's insane. You need to get to a mountain. You could make some serious shit.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very cool video!


----------



## edwinhaighton (Feb 26, 2013)

ThunderChunky said:


> That's insane. You need to get to a mountain. You could make some serious shit.


Thank you! There's no more mountains for me this year, maybe next year. No money..

Camera is a 550D with some old manual lenses!

If you like it, you can help me get some views by sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah sick idea, but i noticed some shit when people overlayed. The whole edit gave this professional impression. Something red bull is looking for....

The cc was nice, the music was nice, flow was good and general editing was on point. Looking at a masterpiece.


----------



## edwinhaighton (Feb 26, 2013)

Red Bull media house is the holy grail.. If they let me run a shoot we'll see Travis Rice backflipping a helicopter full of chicks over a iceberg in antartica! With me flying another heli to do the shooting offcourse  

But that's not going to happen. Thank you for your motivating comment though!

The little shitty things you still see when people overlay can be removed but that takes too much time to make it worth the effort with this short clip, next time!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

edwinhaighton said:


> Red Bull media house is the holy grail.. If they let me run a shoot we'll see Travis Rice backflipping a helicopter full of chicks over a iceberg in antartica! With me flying another heli to do the shooting offcourse
> 
> But that's not going to happen. Thank you for your motivating comment though!
> 
> The little shitty things you still see when people overlay can be removed but that takes too much time to make it worth the effort with this short clip, next time!


Cutting corners... Something redbull does as well. Lol

On another note...


----------

